# pound euro exchange?



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All
Only 11 sleeps till we head off to Spain for a couple of months or so .

We need to swap a few pounds for Euros on the internet before we depart. My question Is should I bite the bullet and buy tonight or do you think I may benefit from the exchange rate during the next week or so?

Whiskyman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I doubt if there's likely to be a significant change.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It depends on what you think of today's Autumn Statement.
Personally, I think the pound may drop a little, but if I knew for sure I would be a millionaire


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Unless the market thinks today's package is fantastic or appalling there is not very much chance of any drammatic movement IMO. 8O 

So you could buy today and find you could get more next week and be unhappy........  

or could buy next week and find you get less thanyou would have today and feel unhappy....  

or just bite the bullet and feel unhappy whatever way - YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE.... :lol: :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is where it's gone this month........................

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/13/default.stm

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If we really knew the answer to that one we'd all be relaxing on the terrace of our winter home in whatever we consider to be paradise.

You could always spend half of your budget today and the rest at some time later - back it both ways.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Not sure what the rate is today back home, but we just got 1.23 euro for the pound yesterday from cash machine in La Manga (81p).


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

That's a little better than here. It's current around 1.225.

Denise


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

anyone know what caxton are offering today.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

I bought a load at 1.30 - cash - from people who were changing Euro back to sterling and were going to get ripped off at the exchange place at the airport!

Russell


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

THANK's for all of your replies. Decision made, I will order on Monday.
As the rate is not moving at warp speed up or down I do not think there will be any benefit to be had by waiting to the last Minuit. 

Regards
Whiskyman 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like you made the right decision Whiskeyman.
Pound to Euro down to €1.22 today mid rate. It's all Dave P's fault. He drove it up earlier this year but has been sitting on his butt recently.

Ray.


----------

